# mein orka ist tot



## Jürgen-V (29. Juni 2009)

hi
am samstag hat mein bestes stück das zeitliche gesegnet.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19168/?q=orka

mittags schwamm er noch ganz normal umher und gefressen hat er auch noch.
als ich abends nach hause kam, lage er tot am boden.:?

es ist für mich unerklärlich.:?
er hatte keinerlei äußerlichen anzeichen, für eine krankheit, ehr das  gegenteil.

meine wasserwerte sind 1a, was kann das nur gewesen sein????


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

Servus Jürgen

Das tut mir aber leid . War so ein schöner, edler Koi .

Hat es ein Gewitter gegeben 
Elektrische Ströme können schon mal ........


----------



## Jürgen E (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob da ein Zusammenhang bestehen kann, aber vielleicht hattest du einen Blitzeinschlag irgendwo in der Nähe.

Gruß Jürgen E


Helmut war schneller


----------



## Horst T. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*



Jürgen E schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich weiß zwar nicht ob da ein Zusammenhang bestehen kann, aber vielleicht hattest du einen Blitzeinschlag irgendwo in der Nähe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, das mit deinem Koi tut mir leid, so ein schönes Tier....

Aber wären dann nicht alle Fische tot  oder hat dieser nur ein "schwaches " Herz gehabt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

Hallo Jürgen,
das tut mir auch sehr Leid 

Leider kommt es einfach mal vor das Tiere (Menschen ja auch) so sterben


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

hallo
erstmal danke für eure anteilnahme.
also gewitter kann ich ausschließen, hatten wir keines.
das einizige besondere vorkommen an diesem tag war, das ein anderer koi ablaichte
und ihm fünf mänchen folgten.

ich schließe aber eine verletzung durchs ablaichen aus, weil er ja nicht mehr so klein war und sich gegen die großen durchsetzen konnte.


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*



Oh, wie traurig - so ein schöner Fisch 

Armer Jürgen :knuddel


----------



## Dodi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

Hi Jürgen,

oh, wie schade um den wunderschönen Koi! 

Ich kann Dir leider auch keine Erklärung für sein Ableben geben...

Hast Du noch einen Abstrich machen können/lassen, so dass man evtl. den Grund erkennen könnte, wie sahen die Kiemen aus?


----------



## rainthanner (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

Hallo, 

um jeden Koi ist es schade, aber um diesen ganz besonders. 


Naja - manchmal hat das Hobby wirklich eine bescheidene Seite. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## susiwhv (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

Das tut mir leid das der wunderschöne Fisch tot ist.Ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Exemplar gewesen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

auch von mir mein Beileid 

vielleicht stellt sich ja noch heraus was er hatte 

kann ein koi z.b. auch an herzschwäche sterben


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> kann ein koi z.b. auch an herzschwäche sterben



Ja, durchaus, die bekommen sogar Schlaganfälle, Leberschäden oder sonst was.


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

hi


> Ja, durchaus, die bekommen sogar Schlaganfälle, Leberschäden oder sonst was.



schlaganfälleshock:shock
leberschäden?:shock
gut zu wissen.....
ab jetzt bekommen die von mir kein bier mehr.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

jürgen, lieber selber trinken  

ob sich so ein koi auch bei einem reiherbesuch so stark erschrecken kann das er einen schlaganfall erleidet ?


----------



## Trautchen (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein orka ist tot*

... Ralf, wer weiß was Jürgen ihm zugerufen hat...


----------

